# My 4th dan test break



## IcemanSK

I taped this as part of the video I send to my instructor. If he likes what he sees, then I can test in front of him in March 2011. 

These are 16"x6"x2" fence cap with spacers. 

http://sgmax.smugmug.com/TKD/Tom-Jensen/15469954_aFkpi#1158298346_ze2Yy-A-LB


----------



## geezer

Thanks for sharing that. BTW I noticed that you used your left hand for the break. Are you just a typical "lefty" or do you have some disability with your right hand? I ask this since I am working to "compensate" for a minor "disability" in my left ankle which I'm damned if I'll let stop me from advancing in my chosen art. Fortunately, I have a great instructor who has been willing to work with me on this!


----------



## Aiki Lee

nice break!


----------



## IcemanSK

geezer said:


> Thanks for sharing that. BTW I noticed that you used your left hand for the break. Are you just a typical "lefty" or do you have some disability with your right hand? I ask this since I am working to "compensate" for a minor "disability" in my left ankle which I'm damned if I'll let stop me from advancing in my chosen art. Fortunately, I have a great instructor who has been willing to work with me on this!



I have right-side affected Cerebral Palsy. I have limited use of my right hand & I walk with a slight limp.

That's great that you have an instructor that "get's it". You have a great attitude. Keep training & doing what you enjoy!


----------



## bluewaveschool

A high school classmate of mine had a disease that severely affected his motor skills and ended up causing him to pass away a few years after high school.  His parents enrolled him in my class his junior or senior year to try and get his muscle working as much as possibly, I think in a futile effort to slow a process that there was no way of slowing down.  Still, as limited as he was, we worked with him and awarded him his yellow belt based on him performing to the best of his ability.  Unfortunately he couldn't continue on long enough to advance further, he was wheelchair bound I think within 18 months of that.


----------



## J Ellis

Nice job! Good looking break. Best wishes on your upcoming rank exam.


----------



## terryl965

Nice looking break Iceman.....


----------



## bluewaveschool

I've never once broken brick, so damn impressive man.


----------



## Yondanchris

Great Job Iceman!


----------



## Dirty Dog

So how did your pre-test/test go?


----------



## Mass

Awesome job!


----------



## Brandon Fisher

Very nice!!


----------



## kungfu penguin

it is nice seeing a "disabled" person show that they too are capable  i have arms six inches shorter than the norm [almost no forearm] my wrists are inverted 90 degrees inward  no thumb on either hand  and very weak grip strength but i do compensate and make do  my instructor is very good at modifying things to work for me  so again thank you for represeting and god bless you!!


----------



## IcemanSK

Dirty Dog said:


> So how did your pre-test/test go?


On March 17th, I tested for and passed my 4th Dan test. I had prepared a great deal for the test for the better part of a year. The hardest part was the difference in humidity. I'm from hot, dry Los Angeles & the test was in hot, sticky Florida. I had a great time. Thanks to all of you for your kind words & encouragement!


----------



## OKenpo942

Congratulations, Iceman!


----------



## Yondanchris

Congrats!


----------



## stickarts

Great job!!


----------



## Carol

I missed this video when you posted it earlier.  Great job with the break and the promotion!


----------



## Steve

That was awesome.  Congratulations on your promotion.


----------



## Gemini

Apparently, you tested just before I did. Congratulations on the test and the awesome break, Iceman!


----------



## Buka

Rock on, brother Iceman. That was nice.


----------



## Jason Striker II

Impressive effort. Osu!


----------

